# (CTF) - Wissembourg (Frankreich)



## [email protected] (18. September 2009)

Hallo möchte vor Lemberg noch eine CTf einbauen lohnt sich hier die Anreise wirklich  ??!!.


mit welchen Hm ist zu rechnen ?


Gruß Pädchefahrer




*(CTF) - Wissembourg (Frankreich)*







Sonntag, 28. September 2008 
 20ème Randonnée VTT 
Col du Pigeonnier 
67160 Wissembourg    

Startzeitl : 8:00 -11:00 Uhr 
Strecken,  17, 35, 57 km.
Startgeld, 3,00 - 5,00 Euro
 Kontakt: [email protected] 

www.webtt.com/calendrier/info.php

 Diese Tour darf kein MTB Freak verpassen.  

Laut Stefan, die Mutter aller CTF's. Wahnsinns Trails, super Streckenführung, halt einfach Frankreich pur.  
Ok, die Anreise ist etwas länger, von SB aus ca. 1,5h aber das lohnt sich hundert Prozent, versprochen.


----------



## stefansls (19. September 2009)

Auf jeden fall hinfahren! Das darf man nicht verpassen. Die Anfahrt lohnt sich. Ich kann leider dieses Jahr nicht mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (19. September 2009)

Um verwechslungen vorzugeugen ;-) 

es ist der 27.September...


----------



## [email protected] (20. September 2009)

Danke Klausoleum,
da hat mir wohl das ein oder andere Weizen den Bildschirm vernebelt .

Termin nach Info der Radschweine natürlich am 27.9.09 
Wissembourg/Weißenburg (Elsaß, nahe der Pfalz)


http://www.vetete.com/rando_vtt/2iz4cg/la_randonnee_vtt_de_wissembourg


----------



## brillenboogie (28. September 2009)

war nicht schlecht. die große begeisterung kam aber nicht auf, von der "mutter aller ctf`s" hatten wir uns doch etwas mehr erhofft. gefühlt mehr singletrails hoch als runter, kaum anspruchsvolle passagen (bis auf die stelle mit den treppen - da wäre manch einer vor übermut beinahe abgestürzt). waren natürlich sehr viele leute auf der strecke, so daß in den wenigen interessanten abfahrten eigentlich immer eine spaßbremse vor einem war. landschaftlich wars schön und gerade durch die giftigen anstiege konditionell recht anspruchsvoll. ich war nach den 57 km jedenfalls recht froh am merguez-stand anzukommen...
merguez und flammkuchen waren gut und rechtzeitig zum wählen waren wir auch zurück - nur gebracht hats leider nix...

boogie on!

tim


----------



## KillKenny (28. September 2009)

Ich fand die CTF richtig gut. Knackige Anstiege, anspruchsvolle Downhills, aber alles so, dass es für alle MTB'ler fahrbar ist (und nicht nur für Profis). Ich denke man kann bei einer Jedermann Veranstaltung nicht Renn-Niveau erwarten. 
Wir sind relativ spät gestartet und hatten kaum rollende Hindernisse vor uns.
Obwohl es mich ordentlich zerlegt hat (Fahrfehler, nicht Streckenfehler) bin ich nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder da.
Übrigens die CTF Heidelsheim ein paar Wochen vorher ist auch sehr empfehlenswert.


----------

